# angle for fascia board along roof edge??



## jgcable (Dec 14, 2010)

I need to put a 1 x 5 fascia along the edge of the roof line on my new garage so that it will match my house. I can't figure out how to cut the angles at the peak of the roof where the 2 boards will meet because the pitches are different. Is there a trick on how to determine these angles? Here is a pic of my garage.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Measure the angle and divide it in half. Cut each side the 1/2 angle.
If it's 135 degrees, each cut will be 67 1/2 degrees.
Is there enough roof overhang to place the boards so it's still covered by the roof?


----------



## jgcable (Dec 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Measure the angle and divide it in half. Cut each side the 1/2 angle.
> If it's 135 degrees, each cut will be 67 1/2 degrees.
> Is there enough roof overhang to place the boards so it's still covered by the roof?


 
Yes, I have a 2" overhang on the roof. Thanks for the response. I figured it was something simple.


----------

